# Cement mixers, what do you have,



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

JBM said:


> Back in the day getting a builder to put up a temporary was pretty unheard of.


Yeah, around here we put the basements in way before the temporary goes in. too .


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Mud Hawg all hydraulic, dump and all. 4 baggers. We have approximately 8, 4 in use 4 spares. Once you try them you will never use old school again. They reverse with the pull of a lever. Dumping is as easy as pulling a lever. We field tested these years ago. At that time the gentleman I worked for also developed the Hawg Leg wall bracing system in conjunction with the Hawg folks R&D department. He receives gratuity on the Hawg Leg system to this day as he is on the patent for the development.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

heavy c, I'm familiar with the wall bracing. At one time, we were considering purchasing the wall braces. But can you post a picture of your mixers ?


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

brickhook said:


> heavy c, I'm familiar with the wall bracing. At one time, we were considering purchasing the wall braces. But can you post a picture of your mixers ?


What he said.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

You can go to their Web site. I'm still on dang camera every day escorted on and off job with zero tolerance for cell phones or photography equipment. Top security and that has my hands tied. My buddy has a original prototype of a tag along/ pull behind. Ours are not mobile but the configuration is basically the same. I really was pleased with the Hawg Leg system. We tested several versions/ variances and concluded the design put in to production was user friendly for first timers as well as veteran tradesmen. Customer service from these folks was phenomenal. Also have to much experience with their Grout Hawg. Another super super piece of equipment for a 2 man grout team.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Will check it out, wonder if they are available in Ontario.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure you buy one and that's all you need. Never seen mechanical failure in the past 15 or so years I've used them. Super bonus they are key start with normal winder pull in place if battery dies. Ours have 12 hp Hondas. I worked for very large Co . Out of Canada for 5 years here on post. They made their own mixers cork screw tine. They also make their own forklifts calling them Zoom Booms.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Wazez, did you take the grate off the top.. I lay bags up there and twist them on a paddle mixer. I wonder if it's quicker to go w/o the grate.. The paddle mixers have limits and could bind but is good with the mortar. I like the barrel/drum mixer and I put shovels in them while theyre running.. the bigger ones though are good for big batches.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

heavy c is this like the mixers you use?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you guys mind a deck builder getting in the mix? (Pun intended) Here a Wheelbarrow style MultiQuip. 

I love this little guy. It's great for footings it will hold three 90lb. Bags and is really easy to clean. Although this one I think has a plastic drum, the one I have has a metal drum.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

JD3lta said:


> Wazez, did you take the grate off the top.. I lay bags up there and twist them on a paddle mixer. I wonder if it's quicker to go w/o the grate.. The paddle mixers have limits and could bind but is good with the mortar. I like the barrel/drum mixer and I put shovels in them while theyre running.. the bigger ones though are good for big batches.


No the grate just flips back for cleaning.
Imo a concrete mixer does not do a good job to mix mortar.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

brickhook said:


> heavy c is this like the mixers you use?


Yes, they are awesome. That last time I saw the price list they were near 10k. No idea on latest cost. They also make a Bugger Hawg. As name implies they work great too.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

On a side note, we also mix on site trowelable grout in the beasts. Power range due to hydraulics is unreal. Our mix is portland, washed sand, and very fine pea gravel.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

brickhook said:


> heavy c is this like the mixers you use?


That is a basic model? Looks like a chute on the left side? Ours have a base built in with four legs and 4"×4" square base feet. The legs are adjustable for adjusting to terrain and pour/dump heights.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's prototype tag along.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Stow mixer made in Binghampton NY. I LOVE it. I abuse it constantly. Beat it with a hammer, forget to grease it for months, broke the paddles a few times and it still put out a good batch for the rest of the day til I could get it welded.

Also the motor is a Honda and has needed a new carb for the last 7 years, spraysome cleaner in every once in a while and it keeps on chugging. Starts 2nd pull each time...I change the oil once a year if I remember, same with the air cleaner. I think I put in a new sparkplug once?

there's a reason I like Chevy trucks too


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's my old beast.
Multiquip, 9 cu ft, Honda.

A real workhorse...:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

I've got the same cement mixer mixes great


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you guys mind a deck builder getting in the mix? (Pun intended) Here a Wheelbarrow style MultiQuip.
> 
> I love this little guy. It's great for footings it will hold three 90lb. Bags and is really easy to clean. Although this one I think has a plastic drum, the one I have has a metal drum.
> 
> View attachment 108927


I use an Imer Minuteman. Every once in a while, when the motor acts tired I take it off, pull it apart, hose the pieces down, shake the water off, put it back together and turn it back on. 3 bags max.


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

Seriously "cement" mixer???? All brick and stone tradesmen I know call it a mortar mixer. I think the best mixers in Ontario are Load Lifters from Stanmore equipment I have had mine since 2001 its gone through 3 motors in that time, the spiral is just starting to wear out now. 2nd best are debatably Tovel's


----------

